# Anyone seen this?



## JasonG (Sep 24, 2016)

Repoting a big bessea and saw this? Any ideas? I
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Sep 24, 2016)

That's scary!

What did you do to it? Too strong fertilizer maybe?


----------



## JasonG (Sep 24, 2016)

I only fert at 1/2 strength and generally every other. I initially thought burn too, i had similar damage a couple of years ago on a few that got frosted but it isn't that. I don't know what would have burned it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 24, 2016)

are the roots alive? The leaves look dehydrated.


----------



## JasonG (Sep 24, 2016)

Roots are healthy and strong.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 24, 2016)

Have you applied any chemicals in the last week or so?


----------



## gdupont (Sep 24, 2016)

Same thing happened to my besseae just after bringing it hime from the nursery. Besides looking bad, I haven't noticed any other issues so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2016)

I've only seen that with frozen leaves.


----------



## abax (Sep 24, 2016)

Isn't this similar to the photos Happy7 posted not too long
ago? We discussed cell collapse on that thread.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2016)

Similar, but worse.


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 25, 2016)

It almoxt looks like the light green parts have been sun bleached and the darker green are the right color. The browning at the top is from too much fertilizer and/or too much heat (IMO).

When it gets real hot fertilizer needs to cut down or completely out. Even half strength is too much.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 27, 2016)

Angela, Eric, yes, exactly same thing as my besseae hybrid is having, but worse.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 27, 2016)

Overhydtation.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 27, 2016)

It accurs on phragmis just after waterings if air movement is pure and temp is low.strange but most often seen on plants with strong roots.that is because of excessive water uptake.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't think that's correct. 
Mine did this during very hot weather, quite dry medium the day before I watered. 

Another point is, in nature, it often rains for days and nights on end.
No plants would survive if that was the case.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 27, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I don't think that's correct.
> Mine did this during very hot weather, quite dry medium the day before I watered.
> 
> Another point is, in nature, it often rains for days and nights on end.
> No plants would survive if that was the case.



Actually what was said is factual and correct about over hydration. 
It's not just caused by the plants having plenty of water it is related to the environmental conditions that cause the plant not to regulate internal pressure. That could be caused by watering excessively dry roots with a rapid high volume amount of water during temperatures when the leaf stomata are not open to relieve internal pressure. Without pressure regulation the cells can blow up like a balloon and pop.

Not saying that is the case with the plant shown just that cell rupture from excessive water does exist.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe try some Dragon's Blood?


----------



## Stone (Sep 29, 2016)

I would be looking for an answer to the rolled down edges to the leaves. It may very well be some kind of nutritional imbalance causing this. The 2 problems may or may not be related but I would guess that they are.
What exactly is in your fertilizer?


----------



## abax (Sep 30, 2016)

I think I might try a Q-tip and swab one area with DB
to see if it makes an difference. Have you tried this Happy7?


----------



## Hien (Oct 1, 2016)

yes , it happens to some of my phrags ( more so with pure besseae) ,after sit in water , some of the leaves exude water just like that (but not to this extreme)


----------



## fredslady (Oct 11, 2016)

is the dark green area soft and mushy? Maybe Erwinia?


----------

